# Aging and wheeling



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it normal for them to start skipping nights as they get older? Or do they stick to the same pattern usually and just not run as long when they run?

My super-wheeler, Riley, didn't wheel last night. I was pretty convinced that meant he was dead. This boy does not skip a night, the one night in his life he skipped he had attempted hibernation. But that's not the case this time. I woke him up, he was perfectly warm and sleepy, recognized me immediately and pretty much seemed to be wondering why I was waking him up at this hour. (7:30 a.m.) I looked all over this body, his feet, everything looks good. I'm surprised he didn't potty on me as I'm pretty sure he didn't wake up last night. There's no fresh potty in the cage.

He's about 2 yrs old, closer to three now, I'm guessing as I don't have a birthdate for him. 

He didn't eat or drink last night either. I was up until 11:30 p.m. watching the other hedgies as I couldn't sleep and I did think it was odd he hadn't come out yet but figured he was on a late shift.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Keep a close eye on him. The first sign of illness is not eating and running.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I counted out fresh kibble, 40 pieces. If he doesn't eat tonight I'm gonna freak. He's my baby, he's not allowed to get sick.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

As they age it becomes more difficult for them to crunch the hard kibble. Often with the older ones that is the reason they don't eat much. To suddenly stop eating and wheeling both is reason for a vet visit. 

Until tomorrow, try leaving some kibble in his bed and also try giving him a dish with dampened kibble and see if he will eat it if it's soft.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok thank you, I will count out some wetted kibble as well. If he goes for that over his dry then at least I will know he is eating. Thank you so much, both of you, for advice. I read on here all the time of what to do but it just never struck my heart until it was my own baby and suddenly I feel very unknowledgeable!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

He wheeled but all the poopy was on the litter tray instead of the wheel. He usually smashes it all over the wheel. 

He ate 37 of the dry kibble and 4 of the wet kibble. Don't know if that's because he found the dry first and just started eating or if he preferred it. I think tonight I'll do half dry and half wet on the same plate, see if he chooses one over the other.

His poopies on the tray are small, dark brown, and formed, six of them. 

I think he's ok but I'll keep an eye on him. I weighed him last week so I'll weigh him again this week and see if there's a change there as well.


----------

